# Big Al' Aquarium Services - Mississauga



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - 1/2 a pallet/skid of CaribSea Special Grade Argonite substrate = $10/Bag!!! at their Tent Sale. There was some Black substrate as well....ALSO $10!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow missed that completely! Not to hijack your thread but this location also has peppermint shrimp on for 6.99 ea! (No further discounts though). 
The other locations have them for 12.99 each or 3 for 35.xx plus 25% off (special they are running on corals and inverts) but this special is even better.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Not "Hijacking" at all. If we can save $ on quality stuff....we all win  . It's related to the store anyways  Cheers.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*big als scarborough*

did not see too much at big als scarb nothing really jumped out at me ..........


----------

